# What color would you say this filly is?



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

She's a year old purebred Arabian. Her dam is bay (below)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I believe her sire is also bay. (the filly is not mine) 

She was born this color and hasn't changed any. The tail was always a mixture of black and white. There is no white flecking on her face, just on her sides and on her chest. 














































The owner wanted to register her with the AAHA as roan, but roan is not a recognized color in Arabians and consequently the AAHA registered her as bay.

Her coloring has always intrigued me.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, thats really cool looking! I'm no color/genetics expert at all, so my best guess would be roan. Or maybe rabicano??


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

888vegas888 said:


> Wow, thats really cool looking! I'm no color/genetics expert at all, so my best guess would be roan. Or maybe rabicano??


Roan isn't an acceptable color in Arabs, apparently. They tried to register her as roan and it was rejected. I had to look up rabicano and I think you might be right. I had not heard of that term before.


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Looks like Rabicano to me


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Bay rabicano for sure. I love rabicano when it is loud.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks. I love learning new things. I had never heard of rabicano before now. Very cool.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I adore the skunk tail that is so common with the rabicano gene as well. It gives them an even more unique look. She's a cute little filly.

Unique coloring all around with the combo of wild bay and rabicano.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't say wild bay Chiilaa. Looks like normal bay. The black legs tend to stay low while young. Betting as a 2-year-old she would have "regular" bay legs.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> She's a cute little filly.


She's a brat. She chewed off my mare's tail and I'm still not very happy about it. It looks like someone took a weed whacker to it.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

eek! Not so good about the tail chewing, but she's a beautiful filly  We would call her a Bay Roan in Ireland, as nobody around here would really use Rabicano. Just beautiful colourings, really rare


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I wouldn't say wild bay Chiilaa. Looks like normal bay. The black legs tend to stay low while young. Betting as a 2-year-old she would have "regular" bay legs.


:shock:

It wasn't me


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Derp. Sorry. It's been a looooonnnnggg day. *hides under a rock*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: *raises hand* Guilty, that was me .


----------



## ponypress (Jun 21, 2011)

I had a bit a look around about genetics and colors and found this description of rabicano here.
QUite interesting are the "grades" or noise of this coloring.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend's Arabian is colored like that. I said he was a rabicano and she said it was age...he is only 20 so I don't think so. Our barn owner raised him and raced him as a young fellow and now he trail rides. Sakkara has the side markings exactly like that and is a sorrel color with the streaky tail...he is pretty!

This little filly is a pretty girl!!


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Easy, bay rabicano. i'm not an expert but i can tell. so pretty with the frosting looking coat


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Definitely rabicano. I had a minimally expressed rabicano, he had white flecking on his flanks but no skunk tail. More flecking came out as he got older but it was definitely there when I got him at 5yo.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Sabino? Look up Elements Arabians all of hers are sabino arabs


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Sabino? Look up Elements Arabians all of hers are sabino arabs


Sabino has a similar 'roaning' effect but all sabino horses have a white lower lip and jagged edges to their leg markings. This is classic rabicano patterning - which CAN come in conjunction with sabino, but a horse doesn't have to be sabino to be rabicano.

My anglo arab is a sabino, he has uneven/jagged socks on 3 legs and a star/stripe/snip conjoined, plus a white lip and belly splash. He is what would be considered minimally expressed regardless. And he has no roaning at all.

I had a rabicano. No white on the legs, small star on the face, minimally expressed rabicano with flecking through the flanks, body and neck and the odd white hair in his tail.

I have also photographed a medium-expression rabicano warmblood. He had significant visible roaning at the flanks and a marked skunk tail.

I firmly stand by my assessment of rabicano here.

Edit; search google images  rabicano horse versus sabino horse. They are very different, and rabicano matches this filly to the letter.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you everyone. I sent the info to the filly's owner and she was thrilled to learn about rabicano and agrees that is what the filly is.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe flea bitten bay? if thats possible lol


----------

